# Help on setting up new graphics card driver -- Radeon HD 4870



## dat789 (May 16, 2012)

*$ lsb_release -all*
Description:	Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
Release:	12.04
Codename:	precise

*$ lspci -v*

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RV770 [Radeon HD 4870] (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
Subsystem: XFX Pine Group Inc. Device 2448
Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 45
Memory at c0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]
Memory at ff6f0000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]
I/O ports at 8000 
Expansion ROM at ff6c0000 [disabled] [size=128K]
Capabilities: <access denied>
Kernel driver in use: radeon
Kernel modules: radeon







At the moment of this writing, my xorg.conf (/etc/X11/xorg.conf) is empty.

Referring to the image above, I have previously activated the first item -- ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver (post-release updates) -- and after rebooting my screen shows a message that says "No input signal... out of range" or something similar to that effect. I had no choice but to reinstall Ubuntu. 4 times already.

I am using a VGA input LCD screen.
Screen resolution is, I believe, small -- fonts, images appear fairly large on a 17" screen.

*Question is how to update the graphic card so that Ubuntu takes advantage of every aspect of the graphics card?* It is now a fresh install. If you need any more info, I'll be happy to provide.

Any help appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 17, 2012)

Have you activated the bottom one? As the bottom one is the supported one.


----------



## dat789 (May 17, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Have you activated the bottom one? As the bottom one is the supported one.



No, I have not.
I have, however, activated the one on top (first item) before and after rebooting my screen is not displaying anything -- Signal out of range.

I'll try the bottom one later today.

How about Catalyst?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 23, 2012)

If the bottom works for you it will install CCC.


----------

